# Clutch Grabbing?



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have my 92 nissan stanza, 4 cyl. with some problem. I recently had a flood in my area and the water did reach the top of floorwell or more clearly, almost the bottom of seat. I let it dry after painful carpet removal and wash almost 2 months. I started car with no apparent problems. I did notice clutch grab? after trying to disengage slowly. I continued to work with the clutch thinking it would clear but has not. It will engage gears without any fuss but will vibrate when releasing clutch. the weirdest thing is that I never had a problem with transmission at all before. I checked transmission oil to see if it had water and behold i could not find an oil level. No matter how far i probed my finger in transmission, i could not feel the oil. I figure i will replace oil and give it a go. Although, does anyone have any opinion on what this dilemma could be. Any help I would appreciate. Thanks. LS


----------



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

PLEASE HELP... LAST POST NO RESPONSES EITHER... THANKS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If water got into the clutch area, it could have caused rust that would affect the clutch operation or characteristics. If the condition persists, the only thing to do is to remove the trans and inspect the clutch and flywheel. At that point, you mind as well put a new clutch assy. in.


----------

